# USB Flash drive corrupted just after diskpart format.



## theelous3 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey there.
Whilst following these instructions: Install Windows 7 Or Windows 8 From USB Drive/Pen Drive the usb i was using became corrupted / was installed with wrong drivers or something.

Just after the format I was looking at the other monitor when I saw a quick flash of an info box, and suddenly the drive was popping up with a drive letter assigned (even though I haddn't assigned it one yet) and a message saying I had to format the drive before I could use it.

I found this odd, considering literaly the last thing that happened was that the drive was sucessfully formatted, but I went ahead and ok'd it for a quick NTFS format. It hung for about 20 seconds after I ok'd, and then another device format box popped up and they both froze and stopped responding. I x'd them both but was told they couldn't be stopped. Then they both stopped.

I then went to my computer, and saw the drive wasn't listed at all.

I had 8 virtual drives and 3 hard drives running at the time, so I double checked computer management/disk management to make sure it wasn't assigned an already in use drive letter, and it wasn't. It didn't show up in the listing at all.

I then wen't to device management and found what I can only assume was the drive in portable deviecs, so I uninstalled it in the hopes that when I plugged it back in it would be recognised as an un formatted drive and I could start over.

Having uninstalled and plugged it back in, the familiar device detected soundbyte played, but I was given no autorun options. In my computer I found the drive, but it was transparent like a visible hidden system folder. 

When trying to open it I was given the "please insert a disk" error.
It's been an hour, and when I put it back in just there on the off chance it might work, it didn't show up at all, anywhere.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 
Apologies for WOT.

Mark.

WIN7 32bit


----------



## theelous3 (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, pretty much the same thing has happened again.
A seperate drive got up to an unknown precentage during format, then when I retuned it gave me an error:

DiskPart has encountered an error: The parameter is incorrect.
See the System Event Log for more information.

I then removed the usb, and plugged it back in. 
I was given a popup at the taskbar giving me an error, the help message told me to try again, or bring the drive back to the manufacturer.

The drive isn't listed in my computer, it isn't listed in diskpart "list disk," and it isn't listed in computer management/disk management.

I can find it in dev manager under Universal Serial Bus controllers, marked as an unknown device. Opening properties reveals a Code 43 Error.

This is getting out of hand 

I have used this drive as a bootable drive before, running linux off it with a storage partitions.

Again, any help woult be much appreciated.

Mark.


----------



## slyfth (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok! I am sorry but I didn't go through the whole thing (work ethics, you see). Have you tried using Gparted to see if it recognises you drive?


----------



## theelous3 (Aug 13, 2010)

One of the drives had a gparted partition on it...now unuseable 

I'll stick it on another drive tonight though an find out. I don't think it will be recognised though.


----------



## theelous3 (Aug 13, 2010)

slyfth said:


> Ok! I am sorry but I didn't go through the whole thing (work ethics, you see). Have you tried using Gparted to see if it recognises you drive?


Tried Gparted but to no avail.
Neither drive is being recognised as a storage device at all.

Mark.


----------

